# Mac mini et les DD externes dédiés



## vazita (30 Mai 2005)

Trouvé sur macway, je cherche un hd externe pour mon ibook et pour un pécé et je ne sais pas trop 
quoi penser de ce disque dur ci : Minipartner 250go Firewire Avec Hub 3 Ports Firewire 400 Et 4 Ports Usb2.0 !
un spécialiste aurait-il un avis?


----------



## iDiot (30 Mai 2005)

Je ne suis pas un spécialiste, mais il m'a l'air bon  A toi de comparer avec les autre HD de meme capacité des autres constructeurs pour le prix


----------



## AroundTheWorld (2 Juin 2005)

J'avais ce boîtier HD mais d'une autre marque Micronet technology ... le MiniMat HD 250 go...

Alors , est ce  le même boiter sous un autre nom  ?  à vérifier chez MacWay avant l'achat.

Je suis au Japon et donc trouvé ce Minimat!! Trop content !!! j'achète, retour à la maison ... Backup de mon système ... Freeze complet  au milieu du backup ... bon allez ça arrive ...c'est quand même rare  je dois le dire...

Je recommence Bammm rebolote... j'essaye avec un autre HD que j'ai sous la main de marque Lacie aucun problème.. je retourne donc au magasin , il me le change sans aucune question... 

Allez ca peux arriver un  appareil défectueux...

Je branche de nouveau...  content et oui encore une fois!!  je recommence .... Bammm freeze !!! grrrr

Je me dirige de nouveau au magasin... avec cette  fois ci une demande de remboursement et quelques questions.

Alors? Et bien retour en masse de ce produit au Japon... d'apres le technitien ?  mince j'ai oublié le mot en anglais ... hahaahah

incompatibilité ou cour circuit du port usb2 avec celui du firewire.. du coup ca plante au milieu des backups.... il m'a donc dit d'attendre avant d'effectuer un nouvelle achat de ce produit..

Donc attention, il y a plusieurs boîtiers de ce type sur le net avec des noms différents... a verifier le constructeur


----------



## jcli (5 Juin 2005)

Il va y avoir beaucoup de boitiers au look MacMini sur le marché dans les mois qui viennent mais celà ne veut pas dire que ce seront les mêmes produits. Nous sommes les seuls à avoir une électronique permettant le one-touch backup, notre produit n'a rien à voir avec le MiniMate.

Il y aura bientôt d'autres produits sur le marché mais soit moins beaux, soit moins performants ;-)

En passant le MiniMate n'a également qu'un hub USB 3 ports


----------



## AroundTheWorld (6 Juin 2005)

tu as oublié de dire qu' il y en aurra aussi des plus beaux et plus perfomants certainement ;-) http://www.macpower.com.tw/products/hdd3/m9/m9dx , mais c'est vrai qu'il a l'air pas mal du tout ce minipartner( à part la marque ecrite dessus...beurkk)  ce qui serait vraiment bien c'est de pouvoir choisir son disque , je ne vois pas les perfomances du votre disque ... 2, 8 ou 16mo en 7200 ?, sans conter l'avantage des garanties de 3 ans en général.

En tout ca je pense bien l'acheter a mon retour en France ce minipartner..

salut!!


----------



## J-C (12 Juillet 2005)

J'ai acheté un minipartner pour le look et le côté pratique, et j'en suis finalement déçu; il est débranché et ne sert qu'à des sauvegardes...

Pourtant, cela donnait un gain aux performances, dixit mon fils fanatique de World of Warcraft.

Le mnipartner:

- chauffe énormément, mais il parait que c'est normal,son boitier  alu est là pour servir de radiateur externe;
- transmet cette chaleur au MacMini, qui déclenche son ventilateur à fond, et c'est bruyant
- l'ensemble est donc (très) chaud et bruyant

Plus gênant: le bouton on/off se coince!! sur on ou sur off, d'ailleurs. Trop finement ajusté, il semble que la chaleur en soit la cause...

 j'ai même envisagé de fabriquer une rallonge munie d'un bon vieil interrupteur, puique le bouton "sensitif" ne permet pas l'extinction à la demande...

Résultat, le mini partner est mis de côté (ce qui est un comble...) et sert à l'ocasion de sauvegarde... Quant à mes AluIce, ils ne chauffent pas, et disposent d'un interrupteur lamba on/off, rien à redire...


----------



## JeromeR (11 Août 2005)

Bonjour,

je cherche quelqu'un qui a un dd externe minipartner afin d'avoir son avis sur son achat et savoir si il la demonter afin de savoir si on pouvait remplacer le disque par un autre sans soucis !

Moi je voudrai bien acheter un 80 Go et pouvoir remplacer plus tard le disque par un de plus grose capacité genre 400 Go !

Merci de me donner votre avis sur mon projet !


----------



## yeye (21 Août 2005)

bon cela fait un moment que je checke les post et je suis largué 

quel ddur choisir ??????

mes priorités : silence / fiabilité / look

les problémes notés : 
10 000 post sur les forums : mon lacie ne monte plus bref ça fait flipper pour des périph de sauvegardes !
quid du bruit du la cie

le mini partner me semble sympa pour le look et le hub usb fw mais le prix est il raisonable (vs le silvertouch 3)

bref ça vaut le coup de payer plus ou bien globalement ce sont ts les memes ?


----------



## amaneris (26 Août 2005)

Bonjour à tous,

je fais remonter ce post car je me pose la même question en sachant que j'ai un iMac G4 1,25ghz.
Un DD + hub me semble interessant. Que pensez-vous du mini partner, ma lecture d'autres posts me laisse penser que ça n'a pas l'air si bien que ça... :hein:


----------



## marlou (26 Août 2005)

j'ai recu un silvertouch il y a qq jours: rapide, joli, pas de ventilo, logiciel backup compatible tiger fourni
Seul pt négatif pour moi: le disque n'est pas bootable, ce qui n'est indiqué nulle part chez mac way; pourtant, ça peut servir
Sinon le minipartner est beau et les tests sont nombreux sur le net (attention cable court, prévoir rallonge si pas utilisé sur mac mini
Cerise sur le gateau, 7200 t/min qd on a un PB12", c'est bon!!


----------



## golf (26 Août 2005)

Quel DD 3.5" externe [FW, USB] ! 
Quel DD 2.5" externe [FW, USB] !... 
Quel DD externe [FW, USB] !... 


Quand vous vous posez certaines questions, jetez un coup d'½il ici : la FAQ de "Périphériques", beaucoup de fils actifs y sont évoqués


----------



## yeye (27 Août 2005)

tout à fait d'accord GOLF.



Mais bon ce fil ne contient les réponses aux questions précises posées ici. On souhaite un retour d'expérience sur deux produits précis. 

En clair des avis d'utilisateurs.

Merci


----------



## amaneris (27 Août 2005)

Merci pour vos réponses. 
J'ai lu que le mini partner ne se mettait pas en veille avec le mac. Qu'en est-il exactement?
Par ailleurs, j'imagine que le partner est bien bootable. :mouais:


----------



## amaneris (28 Août 2005)

Aïe, je viens de lire dans Univers Mac que le partner possède un ventilateur. Le site de mac way dit le contraire. Qui croire?    :hosto:


----------



## le_magi61 (9 Septembre 2005)

Je viens de commander le mini partner chez MAcway (en promo aujourd'hui : 166¤ le 250Go ! )
J'ai un pote qui en à un, et il n'a pas de ventilateur. Il chauufe, c'est vrai, mais ca va.
Il est bootable, mon pote boote dessus!


----------



## golf (9 Septembre 2005)

amaneris a dit:
			
		

> Aïe, je viens de lire dans Univers Mac que le partner possède un ventilateur. Le site de mac way dit le contraire. Qui croire?    :hosto:


Ben l'assembleur/distributeur  :rateau: 
Parce que les journaleux


----------



## bga_O (9 Septembre 2005)

bonjour 

en ce qui concerne le DD externe j'ai un LaCie 160 GO en USB 2 via un hub acheté chez lees chinois à 8 ¤ mon ancien DD interne (de mon ex-PC) monté en externe avec le boitier MaxInPower fonctionne lui aussi tres bien. (j'ai bien fais attention de voir avec le hub et le LaCie s'ils etaient compatible mac OS)

Pour un DD externe je te recommande vivement les LaCie = bonne marque, fiabilité, design ++++ ...
bref que du bon  je n ai aucun soucis avec.

et je tourne avec un mac mini G4


----------



## greg2 (10 Septembre 2005)

Moi aussi, je suis tenté. 
Il parait que le minipartner ne se met pas en veille avec le Mac, est-ce vrai?


----------



## nikko (13 Octobre 2005)

Bonjour,

A votre avis, quel est le DD externe le mieux adapté au Mac mini ?
Qu'elle est le mieux : usb2 ou firewire ?

Merci d'avance.

Nikko


----------



## jugnin (13 Octobre 2005)

A mon avis, le mieux c'est encore un combo firewire/usb 2. Moi j'ai un Silverdrive 3 de chez Macway 7200tr 8mo de cache, branch&#233; en firewire sur mon iBook. J'en suis tr&#232;s satisfait pour plusieurs raisons : peu bruyant (mais un peu trop lumineux) et rapide, dot&#233; d'un port USB 2 et 2 ports firewire, de sorte que le port occup&#233; sur l'iBook m'est "rendu" d&#233;rri&#232;re le disque (comme &#231;a j'y branche mon vieil iPod 1G).

Mais &#224; savoir pourquoi je le branche pas en USB 2, ben je sais pas, tiens.


----------



## le_magi61 (13 Octobre 2005)

Bonjour, 
j'ai ce modele, mais en 250Go
Il fonctionne tres bien

Sinon, fais une recherche avec le mot "minipartner", tu aura plusieurs avis


----------



## greg2 (15 Octobre 2005)

le_magi61 a dit:
			
		

> Bonjour,
> j'ai ce modele, mais en 250Go
> Il fonctionne tres bien
> 
> Sinon, fais une recherche avec le mot "minipartner", tu aura plusieurs avis


 Magi61, c'est bien le 400 Mo que tu as? Il paraît que le 250 chauffe terrible. Sinon, j'aimerais bien avoir ton avis sur la température et la mise en veille du DD quand le mac est en veille.
Merci à toi.


----------



## golf (15 Octobre 2005)

Macway et son "Minipartner" [Firewire avec Hub 3 Ports Firewire et 4 Ports Usb 2.0] 
dans plusieurs capacit&#233;s : 80, 160, 200 & 250 Go




LaCie et spn "LaCie mini" [Firewire] dans plusieurs capacit&#233;s : 80, 160 & 250 Go



_________________________

MacPower et son bo&#238;tier Mac Mini Pod M9-DX [Firewire & Usb 2.0] [il y a aussi le M9-LX en Usb 2.0] dans de nombreuses capacit&#233; 




En Europe, il est import&#233; par DSP qui lui incorpore tout une gamme de DD de 80 &#224; 500 Go [d'origine Hitachi ou Samsung].

On le retrouve aussi sous le nom de miniStack !








D&#233 a dit:


> 1) Fan Exhaust Port
> 2) Connection Switch
> 3) Special micro security slot designed to allow the Newer Technology miniStack to be anchored to a desk
> 4) Smart Power Switch - Turn it off manually, or leave on and will power up and down in tandem with the computer.
> ...



Pas encore trouv&#233; d'importateur en France


----------



## fpoil (16 Octobre 2005)

il y a aussi le Iomega MiniMax qui est un frere jumeau du ministack ( &#224; mon avis m&#234;me chassis et m&#234;me interface mais avec le logo iomega) qu'on peut trouver &#224; la fnac, j'en ai vu un &#224; la fnac st lazare en 250 go


Iomega MiniMax&#8482; Series 160 ou 120 Go








			
				Guide Iomega MiniMax&#8482 a dit:
			
		

> Guide de l'utilisateur
> 
> 1- Interrupteur d'alimentation
> 2- Alimentation
> ...


----------



## le_magi61 (17 Octobre 2005)

greg2 a dit:
			
		

> Magi61, c'est bien le 400 Mo que tu as? Il paraît que le 250 chauffe terrible. Sinon, j'aimerais bien avoir ton avis sur la température et la mise en veille du DD quand le mac est en veille.
> Merci à toi.



J'ai le 250Go, comme indiqué dans mon post au dessus 
Il ne se met pas en veille quand le mini s'y met, c'est chiant 
Il chauffe, pas je trouve ça supportable. J'ai placé le minipartner au dessus du macmini, et ça va bien


----------



## greg2 (17 Octobre 2005)

le_magi61 a dit:
			
		

> J'ai le 250Go, comme indiqué dans mon post au dessus
> Il ne se met pas en veille quand le mini s'y met, c'est chiant
> Il chauffe, pas je trouve ça supportable. J'ai placé le minipartner au dessus du macmini, et ça va bien


Merci. Mon Dieu, que le choix est difficile. J'hésite avec le ioméga


----------



## jcli (21 Octobre 2005)

le_magi61 on a sorti un nouveau firmware depuis le 8 octobre et on a mailé l'information à tous nos clients, tu n'as pas fait l'upgrade ?

http://www.macway.com/download/Firmware_minipartner_Mac.zip 

depuis cette date tous les minipartners upgradés s'endorment en même temps que leur mac mini favori ;-)


----------



## le_magi61 (21 Octobre 2005)

Merci, mais je n'ai pas recu ce mail 
Tant mieux, c'est le seul defaut que je trouve (trouvais plutot  ) au minipartner
Je fais l'upgrade d&#233;s ce soir, merci


----------



## le_magi61 (21 Octobre 2005)

jcli a dit:
			
		

> le_magi61 on a sorti un nouveau firmware depuis le 8 octobre et on a mailé l'information à tous nos clients, tu n'as pas fait l'upgrade ?
> 
> http://www.macway.com/download/Firmware_minipartner_Mac.zip
> 
> depuis cette date tous les minipartners upgradés s'endorment en même temps que leur mac mini favori ;-)


J'ai une question supplémentaire : Est ce que la mise à jour du Firmware efface mes données ou pas? J'ai des sauvegardes de faites, mais ca m'enbeterais de tout réinstaller, sachant que c'est sur le minipartner que je boote en principal.


----------



## jcli (21 Octobre 2005)

Bien sur que la màj n'efface pas les données !!!


----------



## le_magi61 (21 Octobre 2005)

J'essaye ça se soir ou demain
merci 

Edit : C'est fait, ça fonctionne nickel, merci encore


----------



## antibo (29 Octobre 2005)

bonsoir, 

je cherche en ce moment des infos sur les disques externes firewire pour coller à mon mac mini.

Voilà mon projet : 

un mac mini (que j'ai déjà) sur lequel serait branché un minipartner de 250Go sur lequel serait branché (via le hub usb du minipartner) un disque dur USB 2 (que j'ai déjà) de 250Go également.

Et voilà mes questions : 
- Avec cette configuration, me sera-t-il possible d'installer OS X sur le minipartner et de booter dessus directement au démarrage du mac mini (de façon transparente).
- Est-ce que, si c'est possible, ce sera plus rapide qu'aujourd'hui (mac mini seul, avec OSX installé sur le DD du mac mini)
- Pourrais-je programmer des sauvegardes automatique la nuit du contenu du minipartner sur le disque USB 2
- Et combien prendra une sauvegarde de 250Go du minipartenaire vers un DD usb 2 (branché sur le partner donc) ? Peut-etre sera-t-il plus simple d'effectuer des sauvegardes incrémentielles (où seuls les fichiers modifiés depuis la dernière sauvegarde seront copiés).


Merci d'avance


----------



## antibo (30 Octobre 2005)

Bonsoir, 
J'envisage d'acheter deux disques externes de 250Go pour ajouter à mon mini.

L'idée c'est : 
- Utiliser le mac mini comme serveur de fichiers et php/apache/mysql/webdav (sans écran, clavier ni souris... vive le vnc)
- Utiliser le premier disque externe comme disque de boot avec OSX dessus et tous mes fichiers bien organisés dans divers dossiers (accessibles par les autres macs et PC du réseau)
- Utiliser le second disque externe pour faire un backup automatique toutes les nuits du disque 1


Donc du coup le disque du mini ne servirait plus à rien mais tout se passerait dans les deux disques externes...


Je regarde donc du coté des disque externes pour mini (que l'on peut empiler avec le mini (en dessous ou au dessus peut importe)


Mais voilà je ne sait pas lequel choisir... le minipartner à l'air de chauffer alor si j'en ai deux l'un sur l'autre.. ça risque de craindre (avec le mini en plus en dessous ou au dessus), le mini companion de Lacie apparamment n'est pas bootable (pas cool pour en faire un disque de démarrage)

BREF : QUELS DISQUES CHOISIR dans mon cas précis (le prix n'est pas un problème, je veux quelque chose de bien qui tienne la route, les disques seront constamment allumés et utilisés 8 à 12 heures pas jour)

Merci d'avance de vos avis, conseils et remarques


----------



## antibo (31 Octobre 2005)

merci mais dans ce post personne ne parle d'empilage de DD, ni de quoi que ce soit qui pourrait m'aider.. d'où ma question... (j'avais évidemment lu ce post et bien d'autres concernant les minipartner, minimax et mini companions).

Je cherche plutôt des avis d'utilisateurs de chaque disque...


----------



## T-One (10 Janvier 2006)

Bonjour,

Je cherche a investir dans un disque dur externe avec comme interface l'USB 2 et le Firewire.
J'ai regarder du coté des DD type Mac mini comme le Iomega, le ezMini ou le mini partner mais je me pose quelques questions concernant le hub mixte (USB+Firewire) intégré. 
Je me dit que pas mal de personnes ici doivent posséder ce genre de modèle, peut-être trouverais-je réponse à mes questions.

1/ Comment fonctionne ce Hub mixte, j'ai lu qu'on pouvait connecter en même temps le firewire et l'USB mais comment cela est-il gérer?
Peut-on avoir en même temps des périphériques USB et Firewire qui fonctionnent ou est-on limité à une interface par défaut?

2/ Est-on obliger d'allumer le DD pour que le Hub fonctionne?

3/ si on branche le firewire et l'USB, avec quel mode se connecte le DD?

Voila, merci pour vos eclaircissement!
A++

T-One


----------



## le_magi61 (10 Janvier 2006)

Bonjour, 
En fait, tu as 2 hub dans le minipartner : 
Un hub Firewire
Un hub USB2
Et un Disque dur externe en Firewire.

Tu as un bouton ON/OFF

Je boote dessus, il est donc toujours allumé, mais je pense qu'il doit etre sous tension pour que les hubs fonctionnent 

J'espere avoir été clair


----------



## golf (10 Janvier 2006)

Iomega MiniMax qui est un frere jumeau du ministack ( à mon avis même chassis et même interface mais avec le logo iomega) qu'on peut trouver à la fnac, j'en ai vu un à la fnac st lazare en 250 go


Iomega MiniMax Series 160 ou 120 Go








			
				Guide Iomega MiniMax? a dit:
			
		

> Guide de l'utilisateur
> 
> 1- Interrupteur d'alimentation
> 2- Alimentation
> ...



___________________________________________________________________________

Macway et son "Minipartner" [Firewire avec Hub 3 Ports Firewire et 4 Ports Usb 2.0] 
dans plusieurs capacités : 80, 160, 200 & 250 Go




LaCie et spn "LaCie mini" [Firewire] dans plusieurs capacités : 80, 160 & 250 Go



___________________________________________________________________________

MacPower et son boîtier Mac Mini Pod M9-DX [Firewire & Usb 2.0] [il y a aussi le M9-LX en Usb 2.0] dans de nombreuses capacité 




En Europe, il est importé par DSP qui lui incorpore tout une gamme de DD de 80 à 500 Go [d'origine Hitachi ou Samsung].

On le retrouve aussi sous le nom de miniStack !







			
				Détails : a dit:
			
		

> 1) Fan Exhaust Port
> 2) Connection Switch
> 3) Special micro security slot designed to allow the Newer Technology miniStack to be anchored to a desk
> 4) Smart Power Switch - Turn it off manually, or leave on and will power up and down in tandem with the computer.
> ...



Pas encore trouvé d'importateur en France


----------



## sebtinator (5 Mars 2006)

bonsoir à tous et à toute
 une question sans doute très bête pour certain mais bon
le MINIMAX 250GO est il boutable ou pas?


----------



## AroundTheWorld (5 Mars 2006)

sebtinator a dit:
			
		

> bonsoir à tous et à toute
> une question sans doute très bête pour certain mais bon
> le MINIMAX 250GO est il boutable ou pas?




Bootable bien sur,  par contre je ne sais pas de quelle marque est le disque interne du  MiniMax, seulement que c'est un 7200 tours/ 2 mo de cache, le bruit ?  le MiniStack est mieux à mon gout au niveau du disque interne avec un Hitachi 8mo et silencieux.

J' ai un Ministack de 500GB en vente si vous voulez , je cherche 2 disques de 500 en FireWire 800


----------



## saturnin (6 Mars 2006)

Vous me conseileriez lequel les amis?
Je ne sais absolument pas comment chosir là j'avoue.
Ils chauffent ces disques durs?
En fait j'en veux un qui soit quand meme silencieux et qui ne chauffe pas.


----------



## AroundTheWorld (6 Mars 2006)

saturnin a dit:
			
		

> Vous me conseileriez lequel les amis?
> Je ne sais absolument pas comment chosir là j'avoue.
> Ils chauffent ces disques durs?
> En fait j'en veux un qui soit quand meme silencieux et qui ne chauffe pas.



j'ai entendu sur la premeir version du MiniPartner qu'il etait bruyant car le boitier ne gere pas le suspencion d'activite du MacMini il est toujous en marche en fait. Il est  en ALU.

Le MiniMax à un disque en 2 mo sur les 250 GB, j'ai lu ca sur la boite, je ne sais pas trop quel est le disque interne du coup difficile de savoir si le disque est bruyant ou chaud, il ya un ventillo dans ce boitier.


----------



## saturnin (6 Mars 2006)

AroundTheWorld a dit:
			
		

> j'ai entendu sur la premeir version du MiniPartner qu'il etait bruyant car le boitier ne gere pas le suspencion d'activite du MacMini il est toujous en marche en fait. Il est  en ALU.
> 
> Le MiniMax à un disque en 2 mo sur les 250 GB, j'ai lu ca sur la boite, je ne sais pas trop quel est le disque interne du coup difficile de savoir si le disque est bruyant ou chaud, il ya un ventillo dans ce boitier.



Le mini partner me disait bien mais s'il est bruyant bof!!


----------



## le_magi61 (6 Mars 2006)

J'ai un mini partner premiere version, C'est vrai qu'il ne se mettait pas en veille, mais je l'ai flashé, et depuis, pas de probleme ! 

Le firmware m'a été donné par le SAV de macway, sur ce forum


----------



## AroundTheWorld (6 Mars 2006)

saturnin a dit:
			
		

> Vous me conseileriez lequel les amis?
> Je ne sais absolument pas comment chosir là j'avoue.
> Ils chauffent ces disques durs?
> En fait j'en veux un qui soit quand meme silencieux et qui ne chauffe pas.




achetes le mien !!! lol


----------



## saturnin (6 Mars 2006)

le_magi61 a dit:
			
		

> J'ai un mini partner premiere version, C'est vrai qu'il ne se mettait pas en veille, mais je l'ai flashé, et depuis, pas de probleme !
> 
> Le firmware m'a été donné par le SAV de macway, sur ce forum



Et niveau bruit?


----------



## AroundTheWorld (6 Mars 2006)

le_magi61 a dit:
			
		

> J'ai un mini partner premiere version, C'est vrai qu'il ne se mettait pas en veille, mais je l'ai flashé, et depuis, pas de probleme !
> 
> Le firmware m'a été donné par le SAV de macway, sur ce forum [/QUOTE
> 
> ...


----------



## le_magi61 (6 Mars 2006)

saturnin a dit:
			
		

> Et niveau bruit?


Il ne fait pas beaucoup de bruit en fonctionnement, et aucun en veille


----------



## AroundTheWorld (6 Mars 2006)

le_magi61 a dit:
			
		

> Il ne fait pas beaucoup de bruit en fonctionnement, et aucun en veille



quel est le marque de ton disque stp ?


----------



## takamaka (6 Mars 2006)

AroundTheWorld a dit:
			
		

> Le MiniMax à un disque en 2 mo sur les 250 GB, j'ai lu ca sur la boite, je ne sais pas trop quel est le disque interne du coup difficile de savoir si le disque est bruyant ou chaud, il ya un ventillo dans ce boitier.



Je ne connais pas la marque du disque interne mais je peux en garantir le silence. Utilisé de manière intensive, le MiniMax fait moins de bruit que le DD interne du mini, on note juste un léger sifflement. Quand à la chaleur, elle est bien dissipée (même sur unt table en bois). Enfin, le MiniMax se met en veille à l'extinction du mac ou quand il n'est pas sollicité.


----------



## Wolfmac (7 Mars 2006)

takamaka a dit:
			
		

> Je ne connais pas la marque du disque interne mais je peux en garantir le silence. Utilisé de manière intensive, le MiniMax fait moins de bruit que le DD interne du mini, on note juste un léger sifflement. Quand à la chaleur, elle est bien dissipée (même sur unt table en bois). Enfin, le MiniMax se met en veille à l'extinction du mac ou quand il n'est pas sollicité.



Pour ma part j'ai le miniMax en 160Go la chaleur se dissipe bien mais il est relativemet bruyant non pas qu'il gratte mais il siffle le bougre il en ai presque agacant et le pire c'est que c'est presque à chaque fois qu'il ne bosse pas :mouais:  par contre je l'ai partitionné en deux peut être est cce la cause ?,
mais sinon niveau ventilo il ne s'ait jamais mis en route depuis que je l'ai, voilà


----------



## le_magi61 (8 Mars 2006)

AroundTheWorld a dit:
			
		

> quel est le marque de ton disque stp ?


Je ne sais pas, je regarde ce soir si je trouve cette info


----------



## AroundTheWorld (8 Mars 2006)

Wolfmac a dit:
			
		

> Pour ma part j'ai le miniMax en 160Go la chaleur se dissipe bien mais il est relativemet bruyant non pas qu'il gratte mais il siffle le bougre il en ai presque agacant et le pire c'est que c'est presque à chaque fois qu'il ne bosse pas :mouais:  par contre je l'ai partitionné en deux peut être est cce la cause ?,
> mais sinon niveau ventilo il ne s'ait jamais mis en route depuis que je l'ai, voilà




c'est par normal qu'il siffle , j'ai eu le ministack qui a le même boitier et aucun bruit


----------



## takamaka (8 Mars 2006)

Wolfmac a dit:
			
		

> Pour ma part j'ai le miniMax en 160Go la chaleur se dissipe bien mais il est relativemet bruyant non pas qu'il gratte mais il siffle le bougre il en ai presque agacant et le pire c'est que c'est presque à chaque fois qu'il ne bosse pas



Le mien, quand il ne travaille pas on ne l'entends pas donc... il se met en veille. Il ne gratte pas et le sifflement est vraiment ridicule surtout si tu le compare à un G5. J'en conclue que tu as peut-être un pb. ET j'ajoute qu'il n'est pas lié au partitionnement car ce dernier est égal à 4 chez moi...


----------



## takamaka (8 Mars 2006)

AroundTheWorld a dit:
			
		

> c'est par normal qu'il siffle , j'ai eu le ministack qui a le même boitier et aucun bruit



A mon avis, le sifflement correspond plus au bruit émis par le disque en rotation...


----------



## teo (8 Mars 2006)

Mon Partner est très silencieux. Il chauffe mais pas de là à faire chauffer le Mini.

Pour l'instant, le seul reproche que je peux faire, comme sur les Ice, c'est la puissance de la diode. Un petit truc aurait suffit, là c'est énorme et ça fait vraiment bcp de lumière dans le noir.


----------



## le_magi61 (8 Mars 2006)

Je suis d'accord avec toi...

J'attens le fin de la garantie pour le demonter et voir si j'ai moyens de remplacer ce "gros truc bleu ou rouge" par une diode plus petite et plus discrete 


PS : Alors teo, content de ton mini?


----------



## teo (8 Mars 2006)

J'ai un peu de mal à comprendre comment on paramètre Retrospect Express


----------



## le_magi61 (8 Mars 2006)

Ah désolé, je n'utilise pas ce soft...
Je prends ccc pour mon back up sur un autre DD externe


----------



## Wolfmac (8 Mars 2006)

le_magi61 a dit:
			
		

> Ah désolé, je n'utilise pas ce soft...
> Je prends ccc pour mon back up sur un autre DD externe



idem pour moi j'ai pas réussis à l'utiliser, problème d'installation ou je sais plus quoi :hein: 
j'ai regarder les allternatives et j'ai pris CCC depuis je le lache plus


----------



## takamaka (9 Mars 2006)

Tout pareil, l'essayer c'est l'adopter !


----------



## teo (9 Mars 2006)

CCC je l'utilise aussi mais pour des back-up simple c'est pas vraiment fait pour, si ?

J'ai aussi Personal Back up (fourni avec mon précédent Ice).


----------



## golf (9 Mars 2006)

On sort du sujet là 
Il y a des fils dédiés : Apps de sauvegarde (backup) sous X [2]... et Apps de sauvegarde (backup) sous X [1]


----------



## teo (9 Mars 2006)

oops. Sorry :rose: 

Je crois que je vais essayer de trouver des petites gommes ou patins pour intercaler entre le bureau et le Partner, et le Partner et le Mini car je trouve que ça chauffe beaucoup entre les deux.

Quelqu'un a déjà expérimenté ce genre de petites choses ? Avec un peu d'air qui circule ça devrait refroidir un peu mieux, non ?


----------



## le_magi61 (9 Mars 2006)

Pour mon installation, j'ai  : 

-Le mac mini posé sur le bureau
- Un boitier de DVD vide entre le mini et le partner
-Le mini partner.

J'ai placé le boitier DVD car sur mon bureau IKEA, le mini partner le faisait vibrer ...

En placant le mac mini sous le partner, j'ai remarqué que le mini chauffait moins, et donc que le ventilo du mini ne se mettait presque plus en fonctionnement...

Il faut maintenant que je remplace le boitier de DVD par des petits tampons en mousse ou en caoutchouc, et ce sera top


----------



## pickwick (9 Mars 2006)

oui mais le mac mini SOUS le partner dérange les ondes Bluetooth....et airport
j'ai eu un mac mini  avec un partner et j'ai par rapport au G4 Cube, était dérangé par le bruit.
Je suis revenu à mon cube silencieux.
Sinon pour un mac mini, je préférerais un Ice de Macway.


----------



## le_magi61 (9 Mars 2006)

Je n'ai ni BT intégré, ni Wifi. Le BT est fait par une clé D-Link branché sur le clavier 

Dans mon cas, pas de Probleme de perturbation des ondes 

Et l'interet du mini partner par rapport au Ice est qu'il peur se placer dessus ou dessous, la taille etant identique


----------



## teo (9 Mars 2006)

Je me demandais si j'allais pas faire ça, même si j'aurai préféré voir une Pomme que leur moche logo mais bon.
Pour les pitits tampons en maousse, ça va le faire je sens 


Pour le Wifi, ça m'embête pas vraiment, je suis actuellement en ethernet et on m'a piqué mon tél. BT.

Mais pour l'avenir, faudra que je m'en souvienne.
Pour ce qui est des Ice, j'en ai déjà deux, au fil des années, j'avais envie de changer et de m'adapter au Mini


----------



## Atlantique (14 Mars 2006)

pour info, LaCie réédite son disque dur en hub avec des prises sur les cotés : LaCie mini Hard Drive & Hub 500Go


----------

